# Light reflectors for 24 in black lights?



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried to build any kind of reflectors for their blacklights? I am trying to figure out what the best way would be to "project" my black lightning in a similar manor that a spotlight works. I have tried the b/l spotlight bulbs and after they have been turned on and off, in my experience, whether they are cool or not, the first drop of moisture on them causes them to explode. I tried waterproofing ideas to cover them, but they generate so much heat, the lexan I used as a lense cover would melt and discolor, messing the effect up really bad.
I thought about taking some 4 in PVC and cutting it in half, then heat gluing some chrome mylar (r/c model airplane covering like monocoat) on the inside. I don't think the 24 in tubes will create enough heat to make the mylar pull loose. I am open for any ideas or suggestions but I have to keep the budget on the low end. Thanks MM:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Michael, Coffee can?


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

As many of those things as I throw away, it never occured to me...DUH!!

How would they work with the regular 120v bulbs? Just ain't got the money in the budget to go buy 6-8 of those spotlight bulbs right now.:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, many beginning theatres use them and spray the outside with black grill paint. It's not the best, but it works for a nice low budget.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

SOLD!!!

I appreciate the info!!!:jol:


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

What about UV LED spotlights? They cast blue light as well, so they aren't actually black, but they should work for a small area.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Why not use 48 inch black lights? I know you are looking to focus a 24 inch bulb....but 48 inch bulbs are too awesome. Plus they are cheap at Lowes.....and you can get a bottom of the line florescent fixture and swap out the bulbs. All in all the entire set up is about $35 bucks...bulbs and all. That set up will make your whole yard glow. Just lay it on the ground....aim it toward the house use a small object to "prop it upright" and cover the back side with leaves.....TOTALLY hidden. You can not even see it.

Sorry I got off track....


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

You can now get compact florescent black light bulbs. They heat up about as much as a 24" bulb does. As for a reflector, paint a plastic bowl with silver paint for plastics and cut a hole in the bottom to accept the screw part of the bulb.

I plan on making my own spotlights from wood and a normal light socket base. With dimmer controls and theatrical gel for colours. I will also put in ports to remotely turn on and off the lights as well as override the dim effect, turning it full brightness on command. With Halloween so close, this will be next year's project. I will also put a mounting bracket that can be used as a stand or handle, fully adjustable for aiming.


----------



## steampunk1809 (Sep 17, 2008)

*reflectors*

greetings. for my 24's i cut 2 pieces of cardboard (actually i used the boxes they came in) the full length of the light. then i applied silver, aluminum tape to the cardboard and also under the bulb itself. i'm not sure what the tape is normally used for but it comes in a roll the size of duct tape and it is really just adhesive backed aluminum foil. at any rate, i simply taped my new reflectors to the sides of the lights at an angle. it works well and was pretty darn cheap.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What about aluminum guttering or using the mentioned foil tape inside of plastic guttering. I was thinking about the later just yesturday.


----------

